# Songs that make you remember good times



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQwt_KokVCw[/ame]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

How about this one?????

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyhchy9kQyM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyhchy9kQyM[/ame]


TRellis


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FscIgtDJFXg[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This song always takes me back to a womens deer hunt at Natchez Traces a friend and I went on in 1983 maybe. I don't know why but it always does. Nothing about the words or anything. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlskmy33ou0[/ame]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^^Anything by Sir George is good.^^:thumb:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A7iuQF_tAc[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgQuj8v2gg[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This reminds me of my childhood.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0onYOmf2oSM[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I love Glen Campbell. My parents were all the time getting together with friends to play cards. My sister and I would play records and make drinks ha ha. That's why I don't like bourbon to this day. We played Glenn, Don Williams, Johnny Cash, Jim Reeves and Elvis. That was a great time to remember.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is my all time favorite of Glen's.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qoymGCDYzU[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHHvxNh4PY[/ame]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's one the old men used to sing...never heard a woman sing it though:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFSAc3E1hWc[/ame]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]3un5f6qLi_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DH used to play the guitar...some of the greatest times were when he was playing and singing. He could do Rod Stewart BETTER than Rod Stewart. DH could do Maggie May like nobody else could....and he always got upset after I'd ask him to play/sing it for the THIRD time! LOL! A friend made a recording of him doing several songs one night when they were having a jam session. The friend moved and we lost track of him...sure wish I could get ahold of that tape!

Mon


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Two from Vera Lynn:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcunREYzNY[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsfbp5aEAQE[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0xpkk0yaQ[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PecsnHR365I&list=PLrsbQkjm7ZKDW7cKYRuA90FCVeg_1Q4T7&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT2UXhl4O3M&list=PLtS_jNy6-K_fBcpLju-X7jGuFHYgqupF2[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwetVwndCjs[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0fGxujeJbY[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Its fun playin' tunes with You Girls*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I listened to that Motown sound as a kid! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg&list=PLC112C476FA02BD52[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, ooohhh, Motown... don't EVEN get me started!!!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B41YuAxWXcs[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-es4Q8AJaU[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZ3ZG_Wams[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This song reminds me of a game room we hung out as teenagers.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One of my all-time favorites:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwiwEdTZ-7c[/ame]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD3BIPOls2Y[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW2KN7Tz89s[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hehe, Tom!! Now ya gots me all Motown-ey!!!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&index=7&list=PL0ojUp--1_bAWNM1nP4h3UZddcxoKo-FN[/ame]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Love to see this guy live:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P3QYPBB9d0[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, and the one for tonight --


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGVGFfj7POA[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a83vvYhkjA[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDMjbYrr4bQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cVWjOrOHrc[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I used to have these Koss headphones, and a 100 watt receiver/phono- would crank this stuff up!! til' my ears tickled* [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGYMA8Fnxs[/ame]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez-znJzqLsc[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z34xaDQ3ra4[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVvRImExKc[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Love that one Tom


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My mother loved this song.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeNBspJGVko[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, tambo, that reminded me of this one:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9iTjVfh558[/ame]


And I did love those guys back in the day. Thanks for the memory blast!!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TEhliSh_f4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Playin' records with Your friends (if it wasn't a school night), was the thing to do when we were Young*-bring your own 45's and lp's*, I feel like I've come full circle tonight. Thanks for sharing Your tunes with me-it's been a blast! Happy New Year!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Do they still have late night double feature picture shows?:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MHNvOVl8Y[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy New Year to you, Tom. May it be your very best one ever!! And to everyone else, too. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQhCNOV5Gnk[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3mp4dkm1fQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Happy New Years Tom!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QghwNqlCRE[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My first live concert.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QumxOQganfo[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You Rae, Tammy, and everyone else* This was the party to be at tonight* Wishing You all Good Luck, and Prosperity in the New Year!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCBhN4LIyXQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKuFyHwG188[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjessON4Uo4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

This Band had so many good songs! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TaDb-nr234[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&list=RDu4xp2lgiAjY#t=7[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6sIjSNTS7Fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY9cr9MnNrc[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Pgr-nUfxT80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BkLCWrRFBPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NrjQUo37y9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7HgO9QhAc[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]59QCx38n5sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUBnLJdi1rU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUBnLJdi1rU[/ame]

TRellis


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szx6JsgukS8[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL TRellis ... I was posting Carole King same time you were

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gCXQycyN_Vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1UujH1v6WU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1UujH1v6WU[/ame]

TRellis


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZzlgJ-SfKYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4av9Flr9oyg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4av9Flr9oyg[/ame]

The best Marshall Tucker song ever!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRellis


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]89g1P_J40JA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom would you put up "Make Me Smile" by Chicago. One of the best songs from one of the finest groups ever! Their music was very important to me as a young man. Our garage band poorly played their music and we were booked all the time at parties, didn't pay much but i had groupes! LOLOL 

OK I lied I didnt have groupies and the pay was poor, but we had a lot of fun and we were very popular. The ladies always wanted us to play "Color My World" , Its seriously the easiest song to play, lyrics easy for an adult but not for a 16 year old with a voice cracking at any moment from puberty kicking in... good times.... good times....! LOLOL


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> LOL TRellis ... I was posting Carole King same time you were
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!


LOL... Yes we were, but I posted her best song!!!

TRellis


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ehMrK3itM[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pafY6sZt0FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Chicago ... this one my favorite

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBuUUBrC9eQ[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]04KQydlJ-qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0fj-UevS0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0fj-UevS0s[/ame]

TRellis


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jH9a7FYRDWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSTeJOxiaw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSTeJOxiaw[/ame]

TRellis


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah .... Lucky Man :thumb:


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BnArBr2ZKU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BnArBr2ZKU[/ame]

TRellis


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLS0Med0s6E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLS0Med0s6E[/ame]

Now I am tired. Time for bed. Happy New Year to All!!!

TRellis


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j5AUm_xaE9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uGr6knsm8t0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8p-yiT1KF9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qi9sLkyhhlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NifeiFF2Ufo[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jJf-p6RYvo[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7o9NwURO0c[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T92RvI3QmqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EGk4MuuvThc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WANNqr-vcx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UpoP4YSFKGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NeMrttj8Ucg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I love this song even if I am an Agnostic
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bHOIt1XtLvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xL5spALs-eA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HPkTGm4RtVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]nPqT031SWT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]c_DydKnpDsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]pKppSotWL3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0c3d7QgZr7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pPvNqOb6RA[/ame]


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWEVTHRPXI[/ame]


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNMT4AYf6Xo[/ame]


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo-4viCN_w4[/ame][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuUNJNFum-U[/ame]


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

This one takes me back, like it was yesterday to much simpler times and one very special hot chick! Carly was right too, those WERE the good old days!

http://youtu.be/PDJ_Mz8ftqI


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syNLBJ_Lq9E[/ame]


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

O.K. I admit it I am a daft romantic
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo[/ame]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Let's see .... here's a song that makes me remember good times ... 

[YOUTUBE]eLwkT5vAzCE[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And ... this one:

[YOUTUBE]5XcKBmdfpWs[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

And ... this one:

[YOUTUBE]bgOA24hAe60[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

And .... OMGoodness ... this one:

[YOUTUBE]uRFTW-eZdgI[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

And .... OMGoodness Gracious .... THIS ONE:

[YOUTUBE]b9uFNHvDBVg[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

Real Good Times

:donut:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Songs that make me remember good times?

I think I'll Stay Here and Fish by Brad Paisley ( or Thank God and Greyhound by Roy Clark for the older folks here ) rate up there , but the best song that helps me remember the good times that started before the period when those two topped my hit parade and once again applies as more good times pass to be remembered is "Good for Me" by Seger because she was good for me then and is still good for me making each day good without irritating , smothering me or spooking me or expecting more than I can offer as we enjoy the day.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

[YOUTUBE]SEuKkcX1uKA[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

*But I suppose my favorite song that makes me remember good times is:*

[YOUTUBE]cmcdBnj4ZOg[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I will NEVER forget the very Good Time that we had with this song last weekend ...... EVER ... _WhyNot_ is one hell of a belly-dancer.

[YOUTUBE]Nw2iipzHl3w[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0---Q97pG4[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We were so in love and , so innocent, even while we were old beyond our years. We would fall asleep on a blanket, necking by the river, and awaken long after we were supposed to be home. No one really cared. Her home was thirty miles through the country, and she'd be sleeping with her head in my lap as I drove through the hot, humid night, in the wee hours, the top down on my 65 mustang. I remember hearing this song on the radio and looking up at the stars. I knew it was perfect, that I'd be remembering it today.
[YOUTUBE]7wOUFo4Lwf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Feel good, please. Please!
[YOUTUBE]DohRa9lsx0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------

